# Don’t put up vibrating bench grinders



## Janderso (Aug 19, 2022)

There are plenty of threads on this forum and on Youtube, that do a great job for ways to mitigate, reduce, increase noise and vibration.

I recently purchased a quality 8” 3/4 hp Baldor grinder.
There is no reason why a quality Weiler 8”x1” wire wheel, running on my bench grinder, should shake the bench.
The pics show the fix using a Delrin or acetate bushing, with a snug fit.
I also surface ground the washers because I can 

Night and day! 
Easy fix this time.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 20, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I also surface ground the washers because I can



That is the best reason.


----------

